# IPOD to HDMI input



## BEAR-AvHistory

Is there a cable made that will connect the IPOD output to an A/V Recievers HDMI input?


----------



## gearhead1972

I think the iPod dock is the only thing, I have one and it outputs composite or s-video. So I take it an ipod only does 480.

Found this hdmi and up scales to 1080p.


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory

Thanks for the input


----------



## oztech

Dlo hd dock


----------



## WCoast02

I can understand wanting HDMI out from your ipod to output a digital audio signal to use the DAC on the stereo instead of the ipod, but not really sure how useful the video feature is. I store movies on my ipod in a compressed format that when expanded to a 42 inch TV would probably look awful.


Just curious, what do you plan to use the HDMI out to accomplish? Using it for the video or audio?


----------



## BEAR-AvHistory




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WCoast02* /forum/post/15504437
> 
> 
> Just curious, what do you plan to use the HDMI out to accomplish? Using it for the video or audio?



I have some unused HDMI-in ports on my reciever & wanted to keep the number of wires down.


----------

